#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [祝賀] 薩仔 生日快樂

## Fenrir

薩算老獸了~有時候還是會習慣叫成小白XD"
平時都蠻喜歡看你畫的Q版圖 挺可愛的呢

嗯~總之~生日快樂~：3

附上一張個人特別喜歡的圖 還有印象嗎?XD"

----------


## 狼王白牙

薩卡魯瓦生日快樂   :Wink:  

也祝 A 國之行玩得愉快

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

阿阿~謝謝XD

>Fenrir
好令狼懷念的圖XD
國三上剛開學時畫的自勉圖XD
叫小白沒關係阿~XD

----------


## 幻貓

生日快樂啊~~XDDDD

等到二基考完我就要幫WOW灌月卡狂玩了！〈熱血〉
要帶我玩喔~〈涎著臉看著薩仔~~~〉


禮物我翻一下喔.......

----------


## 藍狼

薩仔生日快樂阿X 3

恭喜你!!老了一歲XD(謎:你來鬧的嗎= =?)

薩仔畫畫真的越來越猛了=0=

最後還是..

生日快樂X 3

----------


## Wolfy

同為台中狼是一定要慶祝一下的啦.
薩仔生日快樂~~~
有慶生嗎? 蛋糕呢?
(目前本狼蛋糕限制中XD)

----------


## 幻貓

補貼~
練習手抹功能~
請笑納^^
〈為什麼我總覺得額頭怪怪的？〉


p.s.薩仔在wow送我不少好裝備~謝謝你~XDDDD

----------


## 嵐隱

薩仔生日快樂啊~^^

最近一直吃蛋糕~小心肥死~
啊~我說的是我自己啦~XD(真的一直在吃...)

----------


## wood

沒有理由的~就是要來說一聲~~
生日快樂阿~~XD

----------


## 叢雲.天

薩仔生日快樂~

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

謝謝大家~XD
謝謝幻貓贈的圖圖歐~XD

----------


## 夜月之狼

薩仔生日~>w<

生日快樂~>w<

(蛋糕預備~ 發射~)

----------


## 和魯夫

薩仔生日快樂XD

----------


## Michile

賀~薩仔誕生日快樂：D

----------


## KUBI kitsune

生日快樂=w=/生日快樂=w=/
來~這是給你的=w=/接好喔!!!(丟)

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

> 生日快樂=w=/生日快樂=w=/
> 來~這是給你的=w=/接好喔!!!(丟)


阿~好可愛XD
謝謝KUBI桑~
XP

謝謝夜狼
謝謝和魯夫
謝謝阿米
~

----------


## 霸龍

祝生日快樂(=w=)/

----------


## 熾祈

敬祝薩卡魯瓦生日快樂唷ＸＤＤＤ
送一個小狼掌吧！（我蓋）（毆）

----------


## 阿難

生日快樂
送你一個生日蛋糕(丟)
---iiiiiiiiiiiiiii
[`````````]
 `````````

----------


## 犬千代

最近好多獸生日呀XD

生日快樂喔XD

可惜我MSN不能上…

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

薩仔生日快樂XD

----------


## 風

嘎－－！生日快樂＞口＜！！

要記得買個蛋糕，吹蠟燭，然後許願喔˙ˇ˙／

----------


## 影

薩卡魯瓦生日快樂阿~~

請用蛋糕吧~(砸)

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

生日快樂阿

禮物昨天就給了XD
(那不算吧=口=)

----------


## 食老TPOA

生日快樂啊~~~XD

----------


## 狼嚎

生日快樂XD~

15歲，充滿轉折性的一年(踹踹踹)

祝你這年裡有所成長呦XD

----------


## Shiou

薩仔生日快樂唷

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

生日快樂呀~薩仔^w^
抱歉沒有賀圖....(沒空呀Orz|||)
嘗試趕趕看(難呀~˙A˙)
好啦!~
簡單來說
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!XDDD

----------


## 南田功二

恭喜生日啊
翻桌慶賀依下(/^ ^)/ ┴┴

----------


## 野

祝你生日快樂阿~~~
(用歌劇魅影唱生日快樂....

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

阿阿~
謝謝暴龍
謝謝熾祈
謝謝阿難
謝謝千代
謝謝諾亞克
謝謝風
謝謝影
謝謝狼肯(p.s.你放那張是要萌死所有人(獸)嗎=w=+)
謝謝食老
謝謝狼嚎
謝謝阿修
謝謝沃飛
謝謝功二
謝謝遼空

雖然今天已經17號了xd
不過A國這裡還是16號  :狐狸爽到:  

---
唔.......感覺還在飛....好嘔....|||YTZ

----------


## 夜月之狼

那不是A國！

那叫米國~>W<

薩還好吧XD

----------

